# Lesbian



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Seriously thinking about becoming lesbian right now 
Are all guys liars and full of ****? Please say no, that all the good ones are just hiding somewhere. :sigh :cry


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Are all guys liars and full of @#%$?


No, just the ones you're dating. :troll


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

This is interesting. I see girls saying things like this all the time. Why don't I see guys saying "yo, man, all girls are liars and full of ****... I'm going to become gay!"? :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

person86 said:


> This is interesting. I see girls saying things like this all the time. Why don't I see guys saying "yo, man, all girls are liars and full of @#%$... I'm going to become gay!"? :lol


Maybe because they aren't then? I'm no liar. Maybe I'm just a ****ing liar-magnet. That's all I ever attract. Ugh, **** people. I wish I was a cat or something. ****


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

person86 said:


> This is interesting. I see girls saying things like this all the time. Why don't I see guys saying "yo, man, all girls are liars and full of @#%$... I'm going to become gay!"? :lol


because guys are ugly, hairy animals. I honestly don't see why women find males attractive, either.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Seriously thinking about becoming lesbian right now
> Are all guys liars and full of @#%$? Please say no, that all the good ones are just hiding somewhere. :sigh :cry


You need to work on your lie detection, then. Guys are pretty bad at it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously thinking about becoming lesbian right now
> ...


Not the ones I've known...they'd sure make good actors. :mum


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I think my problem is I can't find another introvert...at least I'm hoping other introverts would be better than that...it's always outgoing guys who want to go out with me, then ****ing change their mind overnight. Stupid bastards. Next guy I date will have to have social anxiety or hate people or never talk. Or something. He can't be outgoing, I no longer trust ANY outgoing guy. Outgoing people are pieces of worthless ****.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Are all guys liars and full of @#%$? Please say no, that all the good ones are just hiding somewhere. :sigh :cry


all the good ones are hiding on this site  :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":c9985]
> Are all guys liars and full of @#%$? Please say no, that all the good ones are just hiding somewhere. :sigh :cry


all the good ones are hiding on this site  :lol[/quote:c9985]

Most likely! I'd rather date somebody who's more like me anyway.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Kentucky SAS males... where are you?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I hear you, .. you just need to take your time with these things, its all about reading body language and taking it slow, building the friendship foundation first, then more. Though its hard when feelings get in the way, it happened to me before, and probably will again, all we can do is try. Right now, I'll just concentrate on making girl friends, I'm kinda tired of men.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

There are definitely good guys out there, but the majority of them are usually the ones that are like your best friend, or the quiet good guys. At least from my own experiences that it what I have gathered. 

Like equisgurl said, its about taking your time and being patient. Get to know a guy on the friendship level first, it helps you get to know them and their personality and helps you to be able to read them. So you can in time tell whether they are lying to you or being honest, etc.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Kentucky SAS males... where are you?


I doubt there are any near me anyway.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> There are definitely good guys out there, but the majority of them are usually the ones that are like your best friend, or the quiet good guys. At least from my own experiences that it what I have gathered.
> 
> Like equisgurl said, its about taking your time and being patient. Get to know a guy on the friendship level first, it helps you get to know them and their personality and helps you to be able to read them. So you can in time tell whether they are lying to you or being honest, etc.


None of them wanna be friends first, even the ones that say they do...they never do. They wanna jump into something, then they're gone.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

There are nice guys. They're just hard to find. I've met a lot of nice ones right here on this board


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

person86 said:


> This is interesting. I see girls saying things like this all the time. Why don't I see guys saying "yo, man, all girls are liars and full of @#%$... I'm going to become gay!"? :lol


I think it's because women expect males to conform to a number of 'moral precepts' (the validity of which is arguable but that's besides the point), which a lot of guys tend not to care about but since they need it to get to women in the first place they just fake it, often badly enough that it boggles the mind how easily women fall for it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Shy-Check
Not a liar and looking for other girls when in a relationship-Check

*checks to see how far Kentucky is* 

:lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Shy-Check
> Not a liar and looking for other girls when in a relationship-Check
> 
> *checks to see how far Kentucky is*
> ...


 :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Lil Miss Fire":c8a3b]There are definitely good guys out there, but the majority of them are usually the ones that are like your best friend, or the quiet good guys. At least from my own experiences that it what I have gathered.
> 
> Like equisgurl said, its about taking your time and being patient. Get to know a guy on the friendship level first, it helps you get to know them and their personality and helps you to be able to read them. So you can in time tell whether they are lying to you or being honest, etc.


None of them wanna be friends first, even the ones that say they do...they never do. They wanna jump into something, then they're gone.[/quote:c8a3b]

Yeah and the guys I have as friends are nice, but they're the ones I don't want to pursue anything more with. It's due to the fact that I'm not attracted to them and/or we don't have enough in common for me to want a serious relationship...

...and I'm thinking about going lez too, especially if she looks like Shane from the L Word. lol I can dream....


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm an introverted, flaming male lesbian with SAD. But KY is a bit of a drive, too bad. :con


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

All the good men are in ohio. :b :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



aboveandbelow said:


> I'm an introverted, flaming male lesbian with SAD. But KY is a bit of a drive, too bad. :con


lol :b



in_my_prison said:


> All the good men are in ohio. :b :b


I guess I need to move up north then.



Strange Religion said:


> Yeah and the guys I have as friends are nice, but they're the ones I don't want to pursue anything more with. It's due to the fact that I'm not attracted to them and/or we don't have enough in common for me to want a serious relationship...
> 
> ...and I'm thinking about going lez too, especially if she looks like Shane from the L Word. lol I can dream....


Yeah, I've been in that situation too...had guy "friends" I only wanted as a friend due to not having that kind of feelings for him, or due to not having hardly anything in common... but he wanted to be more so I ended up losing him as a friend anyway. Or if not losing him completely, he never wants to be around me or talk to me as much as he did before.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> person86 said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting. I see girls saying things like this all the time. Why don't I see guys saying "yo, man, all girls are liars and full of @#%$... I'm going to become gay!"? :lol
> ...


I'd say cats have it even worse. Not all guys are liars. Perhaps good ones are just geographically out of reach. 

I have somewhat similar feelings/view about women in my area but it's more their attitude and outlook that is a turn off. No chance in me turning gay though. Honestly I believe a lot of it is just our society now. I'm not in too much of a hurry to jump in a relationship for this reason. If I look at a relationship from an investment risk side I see it as being more risky than putting my money into the housing market, bonds market or stock market. I believe one stat had divorce up to 50% in America and that's when people are supposed to be locked in.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> There are definitely good guys out there, but the majority of them are usually the ones that are like your best friend, or the quiet good guys. At least from my own experiences that it what I have gathered.
> 
> Like equisgurl said, its about taking your time and being patient. Get to know a guy on the friendship level first, it helps you get to know them and their personality and helps you to be able to read them. So you can in time tell whether they are lying to you or being honest, etc.


Yeah but quiet guys tend to be the ones that freak you girls out at least I find that's the reaction I get. Initially I get good vibes but then girls see my quietness and lack of action on their actions and suddenly they get scared, they feel uncomfortable. It's like you go from being attractive to a serial killer or something, lol. Quietness is the anti-to-attraction. I'd say it's the biggest turnoff to women, but that makes sense since women are more social than guys and use how ever many thousand words more than guys in a day, lol.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

scairy said:


> I'd say cats have it even worse. Not all guys are liars. Perhaps good ones are just geographically out of reach.
> 
> I have somewhat similar feelings/view about women in my area but it's more their attitude and outlook that is a turn off. No chance in me turning gay though. Honestly I believe a lot of it is just our society now. I'm not in too much of a hurry to jump in a relationship for this reason. If I look at a relationship from an investment risk side I see it as being more risky than putting my money into the housing market, bonds market or stock market. I believe one stat had divorce up to 50% in America and that's when people are supposed to be locked in.


Why would cats have it worse? :b I'd like to be a spoiled indoor cat with a rich owner and just be able to lay around all day and not have to worry about anything. :b
The good ones are definitely all out of reach...a billion miles away. 
Yeah, our society really sucks...



scairy said:


> Yeah but quiet guys tend to be the ones that freak you girls out at least I find that's the reaction I get. Initially I get good vibes but then girls see my quietness and lack of action on their actions and suddenly they get scared, they feel uncomfortable. It's like you go from being attractive to a serial killer or something, lol. Quietness is the anti-to-attraction. I'd say it's the biggest turnoff to women, but that makes sense since women are more social than guys and use how ever many thousand words more than guys in a day, lol.


Quiet guys don't freak me out at all...I'd love to find another quiet guy. :yes The loud obnoxious outgoing ones are starting to freak me out though. 
And that's not true for all women...alot of us women here are probably not very social. I'm definitely not. Every guy I've ever known has been way more social than me. Every person I've ever met, period, has been more social than me though. :um Even other people who say they have SA, they always talk more than I do.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Are all guys liars and full of @#%$?


No, I'm very good at scaring women away by telling the truth. Most women aren't ready to handle UltraShy's true reality.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait, I didn't know that you could snap your fingers and magically become a lesbian.

But... uh... please let us know if you decide to become one. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> No, I'm very good at scaring women away by telling the truth. Most women aren't ready to handle UltraShy's true reality.


Any truth is better than a lie.



Njodis said:


> Wait, I didn't know that you could snap your fingers and magically become a lesbian.
> 
> But... uh... please let us know if you decide to become one. :b


You can if you're already attracted to women and turn completely against dating men. :b


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> And that's not true for all women...alot of us women here are probably not very social. I'm definitely not. Every guy I've ever known has been way more social than me. Every person I've ever met, period, has been more social than me though. :um Even other people who say they have SA, they always talk more than I do.


Your social experiences would, I'd think, be limited by your own SA and finding a "perfect" match, who actually may be a person who is exceptionally reserved or who has SA and unfortunately for you would be in short supply. I notice in what you have said that the guys you have "known," who I think would include bf's, dates, and friends, have been "way more social" than you, yet the others have simply been "more social" or "talk more." Maybe choose from the latter groups, individuals who would be less apt to take issue with your quietness.

You might have to sacrifice some of those other qualities you seek in a guy, realizing that you probably will meet fewer of the quiet, or SA, types.
You might feel this is a lame suggestion, and I understand it could be difficult especially for a woman with SA, but what about the unorthodox, modern idea of the woman taking the initiative in asking a guy out? The quiet, shy ones don't seem to be coming your way, so you end up with the way-more-social ones who, generally speaking, probably include more of the players and can afford to cheat and lie, if for no other reason, because they know their value in the dating market.

Your obvious good looks probably "scare all" the guys. Actually, good looks can be a double-edged sword. Some guys simply can't get past a girl's good looks and don't take the time to really get to know the woman and her personality. Others don't have the confidence to think that a good looking girl would stick with them long term. It's a shame, though, if these guys see you simply as a good looking statue, for it's obvious that they'd be missing out on the intelligence that is apparent to me in how you express yourself on this board.

Anyway, consider going bi. That way you'd have the best of both worlds. :b (Can't believe I just said that :lol :um )


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Now you're going to scare her away from social guys even more. 

Honestly, I think you've just hung around some bad guys. There are lots of social guys out there, who aren't the stereotypical player type. That won't cheat and lie on you. That can act mature. That aren't looking to cheat and lie to you because they believe they can afford too.

Why not give them a fair chance? Isn't that what you're asking for is a fair chance with someone?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



in_my_prison said:


> All the good men are in ohio. :b :b


I agree with this.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Now you're going to scare her away from social guys even more.
> 
> Honestly, I think you've just hung around some bad guys. There are lots of social guys out there, who aren't the stereotypical player type. That won't cheat and lie on you. That can act mature. That aren't looking to cheat and lie to you because they believe they can afford too.
> 
> Why not give them a fair chance? Isn't that what you're asking for is a fair chance with someone?


I've given plenty of guys a fair chance. THEY won't give me one, or they just dont give a damn about anyone but themselves. :sigh Why are you taking up for social guys anyway though? Don't you agree introverts are better? :b 
I just wish I knew more introverts  When I do meet one it's like they aren't usually interested in me or already are in a relationship or something. I know one guy who has SA & is quiet and stuff and we have alot in common, and I would go out with if he liked me but doesn't seem interested at all. I hinted in the past that I was sorta interested in him... actually thought about saying something the other day too until his friend said he was interested in some girl. Kinda depressed me even more than I already was at the time. 



Optimistic said:


> Your social experiences would, I'd think, be limited by your own SA and finding a "perfect" match, who actually may be a person who is exceptionally reserved or who has SA and unfortunately for you would be in short supply. I notice in what you have said that the guys you have "known," who I think would include bf's, dates, and friends, have been "way more social" than you, yet the others have simply been "more social" or "talk more." Maybe choose from the latter groups, individuals who would be less apt to take issue with your quietness.
> 
> You might have to sacrifice some of those other qualities you seek in a guy, realizing that you probably will meet fewer of the quiet, or SA, types.
> You might feel this is a lame suggestion, and I understand it could be difficult especially for a woman with SA, but what about the unorthodox, modern idea of the woman taking the initiative in asking a guy out? The quiet, shy ones don't seem to be coming your way, so you end up with the way-more-social ones who, generally speaking, probably include more of the players and can afford to cheat and lie, if for no other reason, because they know their value in the dating market.
> ...


I do have a couple of friends who never complain about my quietness...my friends Britney & Brandon, my best friends...they're quiet too and they never complain about me. I'm really glad I met them cause they're alot like me. But as far as finding somebody to go out with(Britney's a girl, quite a bit younger than me and has a boyfriend--Brandon's engaged -- cant date either one of them!), I can never find anybody who's different and so accepting of me. Nobody understands or accepts me...took me over 22 years to even find friends who accept me.
And I TRIED making the first move on a guy awhile back cause he seemed to like me but wouldnt be the first to kiss me or anything so I done it first...I see how that turned out. :afr He blocked me, now he won't talk to me at all. :sigh 
Thanks...and actually I am bi(well, attracted to both genders...never been with a girl or anything, just wanted to...but if I knew my family wouldn't go crazy and never talk to me again I probably seriously would just date a girl and forget about guys since they seem to hate me so much..ahh I guess that would just make girls hate me too though.)


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You really think dating girls is going to be any easier? :lol

That shy guy you like is probably just clueless. I know I've missed opportunities where a girl was dropping obvious clues in my direction that she was interested only to get it days or even weeks later..."oh wait, did she like me?" heh.

Not all extroverts are evil, you can't generalize and group them all up into one pile and hate them all.  Just my opinion, some deserve a chance.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

> Why would cats have it worse? Razz I'd like to be a spoiled indoor cat with a rich owner and just be able to lay around all day and not have to worry about anything. Razz
> The good ones are definitely all out of reach...a billion miles away. Sad


I can dream. 

As for cats I was thinking in the outdoors (constantly getting in fights having to take them to the vet if they're outside at night).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm very good at scaring women away by telling the truth. Most women aren't ready to handle UltraShy's true reality.
> ...


Any man who's told a woman that he lives at home, has never had a job, and is mentally disabled might beg to differ. The only faster way to scare away women is chasing them with weapons.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

scairy said:


> I can dream.
> 
> As for cats I was thinking in the outdoors (constantly getting in fights having to take them to the vet if they're outside at night).


I guess that's true...an outdoor cat I guess might have kinda a rough life unless they're big & tough like my cat Sherman was.



Prodigal Son said:


> You really think dating girls is going to be any easier? :lol
> 
> That shy guy you like is probably just clueless. I know I've missed opportunities where a girl was dropping obvious clues in my direction that she was interested only to get it days or even weeks later..."oh wait, did she like me?" heh.
> 
> Not all extroverts are evil, you can't generalize and group them all up into one pile and hate them all.  Just my opinion, some deserve a chance.


No. Nothing would be easy. Which is why I said girls would probably just end up hating me then.
Well I would be friends with an extrovert, but anything else I'm thinking is a bad idea... losing friendship doesn't hurt as much as losing a boyfriend(especially if it's a friend you arent expecting much from anyway and i try not to expect much good from outgoing people).



UltraShy said:


> Any man who's told a woman that he lives at home, has never had a job, and is mentally disabled might beg to differ. The only faster way to scare away women is chasing them with weapons.


 it's still much better than a lie. no point in lying anyway...the truth will come out eventually anyway. might as well start out with the truth and not have to look stupid later on.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't get it how girls can not see which guys are real relationship material and which not, it's so obvious and it has nothing to do with introverts/extroverts. I had friends who were 'good guys' but you just feel that some of them need a girlfriend to feel complete or whatever, and those are the non relationship material guys. I'm not saying they won't change, cause I've seen some guys making that click.
But you just know/feel if a guy wants a girlfriend or a relationship, and there is a huge difference between those 2.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Justlistening
Guys are excellent actors. You can't always see what they're really like until you've known them for a while. Since you are a guy, you may be seeing the side that they don't show to girls.

A young gay friend of mine once put it succinctly, "Men are such pigs!" (He had just broken up with his boyfriend.)

Good guys or bad guys, we all hide things about our personalities. Usually it's something that we're secretly ashamed of like having SA or a fondness for furrie porn. It's only with time and trust that we're able to let down our defenses and let someone get to know the real us.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

You seem a bit bitter, LittleMissScareAll. You are just getting unlucky with the guys you meet, but at least you are learning what type of person you want from all of this. Where are you meeting all of these guys? Im assuming you're joking about turning lesbian because i was under the assumption people are born strait or gay. 

I think you're letting your emotions have too much controll over you, and you should sit back and think a bit about what you really want from other person in a relation ship. A exciting guy? A humorous guy? A Caring guy? A sensitive guy? A manly guy? A guy who is good in bed? A guy who is a bit of each? If you want a guy who seems like he may be a bit of an *** rememer YOU ARE NOT GOING TO CHANGE HIM NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO. Thats how he is, and thats how is going to stay, hes not going to change if he can get laid that way, why would he? You have to just find a different type of guy if you dont want that. That's just how the world is and it's not going to change any time soon. After you decide that you need to find a place where guys who fit your criteria are likly to be at. 

Perhaps you will have to approach the man if you want a guy who is not an extrovert because he may not approach you if he ishy, but if you want a guy who is quiet like you, you mught have to just "man up" and initiate a conversation if you want it bad enough (alot easier said then done). Even if it isnt easy that's what will need to be done.

If some people don't like you no need to get bitter its a very unattractive quality. There are what 6 billion people in the entire world? I'm sure there are more out there that will like you if you give them the chance, if a few don't like you so what? Say **** them and look for someone else. Don't get bitter if a few guys don't like you. You've met what 5,10, ect... guys out of what? 100,000's to millions within driving distance of where you live. 

Just keep looking, you're not a bad looking girl if that's you in the picture, and i doubt everyone really hates you. (and i know this is easier said then done, once again) Try to act a bit more positive and less bitter, maybe a few guys who arn't extroverts will approach you if you act a bit friendlier. If noone does try approaching them.

And if anything i typed offended you, think about it a bit instead of getting angry and see why.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> Justlistening
> Guys are excellent actors. You can't always see what they're really like until you've known them for a while. Since you are a guy, you may be seeing the side that they don't show to girls.
> 
> A young gay friend of mine once put it succinctly, "Men are such pigs!" (He had just broken up with his boyfriend.)
> ...


That's so true. A guy is going to be romantic and as sweet as pie in the beginning until he gets what he wants. It's easy to fall for someone saying all the things you want to hear and being on their best behaviour. I'm learning to take my time to really get to know the person first.

I can relate to Little Miss Scare-All a lot. Running into assholes one after another will make one bitter, but I don't want to take it out on the next person and I'm not looking for anyone.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

You girls/guys should observe a guy's behaviour a little more. Look how he is around other girls before he talks to you, is he on a mission?

There is nothing wrong with guys and girls who prefer 'to date around' cause that's one way to eventually find your true love, but don't expect a long term relationship if you start dating someone you barely knew before. It's just part of the way you have chosen to take.

I had some girls making a move on me who barely knew my name, and it doesn't matter how beautiful and nice they would have appeared to be. I would never just try to see if it works out between the 2 of us. Cause I know those aren't girls who search for a perfect match to start dating that person, but girls who start dating to find that perfect match. Nothing wrong with that, but I know that is not the best option in my case.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



justlistening said:


> I don't get it how girls can not see which guys are real relationship material and which not, it's so obvious and it has nothing to do with introverts/extroverts. I had friends who were 'good guys' but you just feel that some of them need a girlfriend to feel complete or whatever, and those are the non relationship material guys. I'm not saying they won't change, cause I've seen some guys making that click.
> But you just know/feel if a guy wants a girlfriend or a relationship, and there is a huge difference between those 2.


Because they're good actors & good at lying at first and THEN their true ugly personality comes out later on.



Amocholes said:


> Justlistening
> Guys are excellent actors. You can't always see what they're really like until you've known them for a while. Since you are a guy, you may be seeing the side that they don't show to girls.
> 
> A young gay friend of mine once put it succinctly, "Men are such pigs!" (He had just broken up with his boyfriend.)
> ...


Calling men pigs is an insult to pigs, in most cases(before all you guys go crazy, I'm not necessarily calling you all pigs...just the ******* guys)...
I'd rather date a pig. At least it wouldn't lie to me. And it would love me as long as I fed it.



Failure said:


> You seem a bit bitter, LittleMissScareAll. You are just getting unlucky with the guys you meet, but at least you are learning what type of person you want from all of this. Where are you meeting all of these guys? Im assuming you're joking about turning lesbian because i was under the assumption people are born strait or gay.
> 
> I think you're letting your emotions have too much controll over you, and you should sit back and think a bit about what you really want from other person in a relation ship. A exciting guy? A humorous guy? A Caring guy? A sensitive guy? A manly guy? A guy who is good in bed? A guy who is a bit of each? If you want a guy who seems like he may be a bit of an *** rememer YOU ARE NOT GOING TO CHANGE HIM NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO. Thats how he is, and thats how is going to stay, hes not going to change if he can get laid that way, why would he? You have to just find a different type of guy if you dont want that. That's just how the world is and it's not going to change any time soon. After you decide that you need to find a place where guys who fit your criteria are likly to be at.
> 
> ...


I wasn't really entirely joking about going lesbian. I have seriously considered it. Actually like I already said, I'm attracted to both genders already and if I turn completely against guys...that'd make me a lesbian.
I meet most of them online cause it's my only way to meet people.
Yeah, I'm bitter, get over it. It's who I am.
I just need to find somebody else who's bitter.
And how do you know I don't act friendly? I'm not a complete *****...I'm only a ***** when I'm in a bad mood or if the person deserves to not be treated nice. I'm actually nice to people as long as they're nice to me, I just can't talk to anyone first. Which is why the only place I can meet people at is online.



Strange Religion said:


> That's so true. A guy is going to be romantic and as sweet as pie in the beginning until he gets what he wants. It's easy to fall for someone saying all the things you want to hear and being on their best behaviour. I'm learning to take my time to really get to know the person first.
> 
> I can relate to Little Miss Scare-All a lot. Running into @$$# one after another will make one bitter, but I don't want to take it out on the next person and I'm not looking for anyone.


Or until he doesn't get what he wants.....I think alot of people assume I'm a ****, but I'm not.



justlistening said:


> You girls/guys should observe a guy's behaviour a little more. Look how he is around other girls before he talks to you, is he on a mission?


That's impossible in most cases though because as I and some others have already said, alot of guys are good actors. Good at lying, good at hiding things. There's gonna be no way to know how he really is until a few weeks/a few months pass and he shows his true side.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> justlistening said:
> 
> 
> > You girls/guys should observe a guy's behaviour a little more. Look how he is around other girls before he talks to you, is he on a mission?
> ...


Acting is not always bad, though, right? I mean, a guy, or a girl, could be infatuated or have feelings of true love for someone yet not "wear their heart on their sleeve." Sometimes revealing one's honest feelings can be risky if the time is not right, depending on the other person.

And I suppose guys and gals will have feelings that may change in the course of getting to know someone. Look at all the couples who think they know each other, get married, and they change and separate when the committment and all that it entails has changed. Not necessarily a case of lying or deception, rather the guy or the gal not tolerating the change or the type of committment.

And acting in the dating world doesn't mean ugliness looms beneath the facade. Women sometimes play the "go away closer" game. The game (acting) may not be pretty, but her "true" self may be kind and undeceiving--once you get to know her better.

I'm curious, though. What if a girl makes the guy wait a good long time?
Would the ones just wanting "one thing" really stick around that long, invest lots of time, effort, and money? Why not act like you just like a guy even if you feel as if you're falling in love with him in the early going?
Let time run its course. There's no guarantee, though. Not even marriage is a guarantee.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Optimistic said:


> Acting is not always bad, though, right? I mean, a guy, or a girl, could be infatuated or have feelings of true love for someone yet not "wear their heart on their sleeve." Sometimes revealing one's honest feelings can be risky if the time is not right, depending on the other person.
> 
> And I suppose guys and gals will have feelings that may change in the course of getting to know someone. Look at all the couples who think they know each other, get married, and they change and separate when the committment and all that it entails has changed. Not necessarily a case of lying or deception, rather the guy or the gal not tolerating the change or the type of committment.
> 
> ...


Acting in real life IS always bad. Only time you should act is if you're doing a movie or a play or something. Acting & not saying "I love you" exactly when you feel it are 2 different things though. I wouldn't consider it acting if you just don't say entirely what you're feeling, as long as you don't completely hide it.
No guys I've ever went out with have stuck around long and that's probably one reason why...cause I'm not a **** and that's all they want.


----------



## strangelove222 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lol, I'm a lesbian and lately I've been saying, "I think I'm going to go straight" but of course I'm kidding since I'm not attracted to the fellas that way. But yeah, girls are just as bad sometimes :sigh


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> No guys I've ever went out with have stuck around long and that's probably one reason why...cause I'm not a **** and that's all they want.


atleast you guys know what we want

tons of girls say that they want a nice guy, the majority really don't

I think a lesbian partner will want sex to.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



AdamCanada said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > No guys I've ever went out with have stuck around long and that's probably one reason why...cause I'm not a **** and that's all they want.
> ...


I wouldn't mind so much if a girl wanted sex. :b lol I've done that stuff anyway, basically...just uhh with guys instead of girls. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I think about girls, but nothing beats the meat. :lol I wouldn't rule out any experiences in the future though.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I like men and all, but I just don't want one near me or touching me. Admiration from afar is good enough, unless I actually find a decent guy that I really like.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> AdamCanada said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":409d6]
> ...


I wouldn't mind so much if a girl wanted sex. :b lol I've done that stuff anyway, basically...just uhh with guys instead of girls. :b[/quote:409d6]

So why is it ok if a girl only wanted sex from you but it's NOT ok if guy only wanted sex from you?? :mum

Lifetimer


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Lifetimer said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > AdamCanada said:
> ...


So why is it ok if a girl only wanted sex from you but it's NOT ok if guy only wanted sex from you?? :mum

Lifetimer[/quote:1517e]

Cause it's different. I've already had oral sex anyway. And I didn't say it was ok if a girl ONLY wanted sex, I just said I wouldn't mind as much if a girl wanted sex...if she wanted it the first time I met her or something then that wouldn't be ok.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":6a7d7]
> ...


So why is it ok if a girl only wanted sex from you but it's NOT ok if guy only wanted sex from you?? :mum

Lifetimer[/quote:6a7d7]

Cause it's different. I've already had oral sex anyway. And I didn't say it was ok if a girl ONLY wanted sex, I just said I wouldn't mind as much if a girl wanted sex...if she wanted it the first time I met her or something then that wouldn't be ok.[/quote:6a7d7]

I'm confused--maybe it's just me. 

How's it different? I mean, I know some of the obvious, but certainly lesbianism isn't just about oral sex. (I'm not looking for a graphical explanation as I don't want to compromise this thread, among other things).


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Lesbian*

Ok, nevermind. Nobody will understand except me, apparently(as usual)... I already said I wouldn't have anyone who ONLY wanted sex anyway...


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All, I have 2 questions: 1. Is that your picture in your avator, 2. Why do you go by the name of "Little Miss Scare-All"?

On a side note, I made a post here yesterday asking the above questions, and I also happened to mentioned that in my personal views that I am not for homosexuality. And do you know what? ... MY POST GOT REMOVED!!

So I guess that if we are not pro-homosexuality then our post will be removed?? This is absolutely crazy. It just shows how censorship is taking over....


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



TX boy said:


> On a side note, I made a post here yesterday asking the above questions, and I also happened to mentioned that in my personal views that I am not for homosexuality. And do you know what? ... MY POST GOT REMOVED!!
> 
> So I guess that if we are not pro-homosexuality then our post will be removed?? This is absolutely crazy. It just shows how censorship is taking over....


You could read the guidelines.


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: re: Lesbian*



Disintegrate said:


> TX boy said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note, I made a post here yesterday asking the above questions, and I also happened to mentioned that in my personal views that I am not for homosexuality. And do you know what? ... MY POST GOT REMOVED!!
> ...


Please tell me where I violated the guidelines. Because just about any of those guidelines can be violated any time someone posts their opinion. I just now looked at the guidelines and I see many of them that are "violated" quite often. Yet those posts don't get removed. I did NOT make a mean or hate post toward lesbians. I just said I wasn't for it. So what?? I'm sure many people are not for it. If my post is going to be censored, then I can go through the forum and find many other posts that should be censored.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

From the guidelines...



> Any post which is deemed by the moderators to contain racial, sexual, religious, or any other kind of bigotry, bias, *intolerance* or hatred will be locked, edited or removed.


----------

